# Overnight parking windsurf



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well thats a first 

having driven my van for the first time really this week I am thinking more and more about using it for it's proper purpose!
So, I had a look at the database and read a report by Motorhomer about parking next to the Solent at Lepe (somewhere i have windsurfed before)

Anyway, great database, Motorhomer says I shouldnt cause problems if I leave before 9am...

Another trip I thought of was Scotland pulling a couple of bikes on a trailer  ....

there is no point to this thread really so apologies, unless anyone wants to suggest/PM me other Wild camping spots on the South coast that are quiet and ok for a windsurf,,,

John


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have known people to park and sleep in their van on the sea front at Lee on Solent and in the car park at "Monks Hill". Ideal place for windsurfing. It is also permitted to park your motorhome overnight in the lorry park in Gosport.
Ian


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Tankerton slopes at Whitstable is good for windsurfing and overnighting,
Also Poole harbour.








regards....nige


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks both


----------



## 106595 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cooden Beach near Pevensey Bay is a spot where 'free camping' seems to be permitted. Decent spot for windsurfing, though the railway line runs close so may not be the quietest spot around.

This country seems really restrictive compared to France for example ... unless there is a whole secret network of 'free-camping' spots that also cater for watersports fans .... happy windsurfing


----------

